# Pepperoni Ramen Pizza recipe



## kleenex (Sep 21, 2013)

Pepperoni Ramen Pizza | Serious Eats : Recipes

When pizza dough will just not do...


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry, just not my style...........


----------



## mmyap (Sep 21, 2013)

Kind of like a noodle kugel pizza.  This is the second time in the past week or so that I've seen ramen noodles used creatively.  There was a ramen burger, like noodle cakes with a burger in between.


----------

